# Massey Ferguson 168



## cheerstg

G'day

I'm a mechanical fitter and have done a few bits on tractors over the years but mostly earthmoving equipment. I'm looking for a tractor for a small hobby farm I'm about to purchase and have come across a good second hand MF 168....can anyone tell me the key things I should look at before buying? I have done a basic check on the engine and the tractor transmission works in all four gears both high and low range and the PTO works...but I would appreciate some advice on what other things to check on this tractor.

I have noticed the diff lock is stuck..but it's in the disengaged state I assume as otherwise you would be able to steer it. Appreciate some feedback.

Cheers TG


----------



## shona13

G,Day cheerstg
This is a good choice of tractor maybe a little bit big for what you want.
Check the hydraulics by putting an implement on the three point linkage,lift up and stop the engine most Masseys will slowly drop but should drop at say 6 inches in an hour that is not to bad.
The usual fuel leaks are the lift pump, top of fuel filters ,fuel tank cap,and injector pump all are relatively cheap to fix .
Thouroughly check the air intake hose from the filter to the inlet manifold if the hose is not positioned correctly on installation it can wear through,check the hose *thoroughly*
The diff lock pedal is easy to fix and you will also find that the folding down part for putting your foot on is also seized,you can see how to fix that.
Depending on the hours the tractor has done ,usually about three to four thousand hours the final drive epicycles need resetting to test standing facing the rear wheel rock the tractor by pushing hard on the top of the tyre,you will feel and hear a clunk if the epicycle is loose although not lifethreatening it will have to be done at some time( not to expensive if you are a mechy fitter) ,usually the hub seals leak a little bit this is because the axle wobbles a wee bit with the play in there.
Brakes ,the early dry brake models were ok but when the expander wore a bit it created a flat spot and the brakes tended to clunk on no real drama , the later wet brakes are bulletproof.
Check the radiator core look for grass seeds etc built up and clogging the core also check the radiator overflow pipe ,it is a small 1/4 "bore plastic job that runs down the left hand side of the radiator you are looking for signs of coolant stains ,you know what i mean.
If the tractor has power steering good ,generally the power steering does not give trouble maybe sometimes the balance needs to be adjusted again not a big job, main leaks are from the transmitter valve on top of the ram and sometimes the ram seal ,the pump reservoir body "O" ring leaks this is generally caused by running the tractor without oil or low oil and overheating the pump ,Not to expensive to fix.
Check the front axle pivot pin and bushes the one that the front axle pivots on it should have thrust washers in between the axle and the cast housing you are looking for excessive wear ,front wheel bearings and king pins to check rock the front wheels and you will see and feel the clunk if they are loose.
Check and see if all the grease nipples are serviceable this will be obvious by the fact that there will be grease around the area ,this will tell you if say a greas nipple is blocked you can expect wear at that point.
If you find all these ailments with the tractor let the owner know and offer him a couple of hundred to take it of his hands *Only joking*.
That should keep you right .
Happy Days 
Hutch


----------



## cheerstg

Thanks Hutch that is a great overview for me to run with. I'm picking it up Monday so will give it a good look over before handing over the cash. Thanks again mate. TG


----------



## cheerstg

Hi Hutch,
I just realised you are in Perth......just thought I would ask if you are interested in coming with me to look at this tractor?..Im going to pick it up Monday.
Hope that doesn't sound too rude asking?
You sound like a Massey guru so just thought it would be worth asking. understand if you are busy or cant be bothered mate..no stress.
cheers
TG


----------

